# UK Police Drama abbreviation question - what is TIE?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I watch a lot of UK shows on PBS, with Scott and Bailey being one of my favorites. They use an abbreviation on the show that I'm not familiar with and cannot find on any Google search. They talk about "T.I.E.'ing" a suspect. I get the gist of it - it's an interview...but what does TIE stand for? "SomethingstartingwithT Initial Enquiry"? :shrug:

With all the Brits and former UK residents, I'm hoping one of you can help me figure out this little puzzle. Thanks!


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Trace, Interview, Eliminate - to clear a suspect from suspicion (or not, as the case may be) - https://www.app.college.police.uk/app-content/investigations/working-with-suspects/


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you, Starlady! I've been racking my brain trying to figure our what it could stand for. You rock!


----------

